# Looking for a reef safe angelfish?



## loumaggs (Dec 7, 2015)

I've kept many angelfish in the past and I've had mixed success... I final decided to go with these and they haven't let me down.

What angelfish do you keep in a reef tank?

Here is a video on mine


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Is that a swallow tail angel?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, it is.

Another Genecanthus is the Bellus Angel which is smaller at 6 inches, and, I think, prettier. They can also be paired. I don't have one but I learned about them on Reef Central and then googled them.

Now, if can just FIND these for sale somewhere.

AquaAddict


----------

